# 18 dogs found dead in IL animal rescue.



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Said they most likely starved to death, at a no-kill shelter.

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/chi-ap-il-deaddogs,0,4621922.story


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

SHe should of fattened some of them up and sold them to the Vietnamese.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

I always thought some of the rescues were just a socialy acceptable form of hoarding. It's the mentality.

Ironic that it was a "no kill" rescue...:-?


----------



## Angie Stark (Jul 10, 2009)

people suck


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

And the whole time she probably put on the dog about what a good caring person she was for rescueing dogs. Probably went around bad mouthing "puppy mills" and BYB'ers on a regular basis. Now if we move fast while the iron is hopt, we can get specific legislation passed to control all rescues since this one was bad.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

If you watch the video clip, the place was closed down for a year prior to finding the dead animals in it. The reason they found them was the ex(?) husband had the police come when he went to pick up his stuff at the residence and they found like 4 live animals in there and 18 dead ones.

Oddly enough, we had a local kennel shut down on Thursday for starving/neglected animals as well. 14 GSD's went to the humane society (owner had a previous conviction for animal cruelty but was allowed to keep the dogs becuase the cruelty case involved 5 horses that the humane society seized).


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

This is just sick! Are people really that screwed up, to think a slow starvation death, is better than a needle? I just don't get it.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I wonder how many of these crazy starving deaths are associated with hardcore drug use?

I do not see any other way a person would be able to somehow ignore multiple dogs starving to death on their property, unless they were high out of their mind for a couple weeks straight...


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Some people just don't care that their animals are starving to death.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> This is just sick! Are people really that screwed up, to think a slow starvation death, is better than a needle? I just don't get it.


I never even got the whole no-kill shelter idea under the present (and not changing for the better that I can see) circumstances of "throwaway" dogs by the millions.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

What I'm curious about is they call it an animal shelter on the video - but the sign says it was a grooming and boarding facility...  This one does not call it a no-kill shelter.

http://www.arlingtoncardinal.com/20...g-rescue-just-south-of-deer-park-town-center/


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

The vast majority of times the people involved in these cases have ongoing mental health issues or substance use issues. I have seen it with my own eyes. We shut down a horse resue this fall that was taking in alot of money yet she straved animals.


----------



## Kerry Foose (Feb 20, 2010)

These kinds of stories are more and more frequent in horse rescues also. Peoples hearts are often bigger than their bank accounts...do the math people.
One guy recently got fined for abandoning a couple of skinny horses at a sale barn in Florida after no one bid on them so rather than have to pay a double cartage fee to take them back home, he left them there tied to a telephone pole. The story said he couldn't afford to feed them and no rescue could take them in and now no one bought them at the sale...so what else is he supposed to do with them? I guess in a way he was right, I mean let them go "free"? Somehow I doubt down town was the place to release your horses to the wild tho, lol.
But as a kid growing up we had packs of feral dogs running the fields around our place - nasty suckers too....but it was the result of people dumping them to the country where they can be "free". We just shot them a couple times a year....back when you could do that. There was never room in the pound for them even if you could catch them. So why in todays society we feel the need to coddle and keep every critter, caged, fed and cleaned and vetted at such enormous costs is beyond me. No kill shelters are cruel in my book anyhow because most of the freaks that run them would never adopt any thing to you anyway..unless you had a resume that sparkled and gleamed and you'd have to agree by binding blood contract that Spot or Fluffy will live in a gold enrobed heated pet bed, with maid service or some such nonsense.... but don't get me started [-(


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Kerry Foose said:


> These kinds of stories are more and more frequent in horse rescues also. Peoples hearts are often bigger than their bank accounts...do the math people.
> One guy recently got fined for abandoning a couple of skinny horses at a sale barn in Florida after no one bid on them so rather than have to pay a double cartage fee to take them back home, he left them there tied to a telephone pole. The story said he couldn't afford to feed them and no rescue could take them in and now no one bought them at the sale...so what else is he supposed to do with them? I guess in a way he was right, I mean let them go "free"? Somehow I doubt down town was the place to release your horses to the wild tho, lol.
> But as a kid growing up we had packs of feral dogs running the fields around our place - nasty suckers too....but it was the result of people dumping them to the country where they can be "free". We just shot them a couple times a year....back when you could do that. There was never room in the pound for them even if you could catch them. So why in todays society we feel the need to coddle and keep every critter, caged, fed and cleaned and vetted at such enormous costs is beyond me. No kill shelters are cruel in my book anyhow because most of the freaks that run them would never adopt any thing to you anyway..unless you had a resume that sparkled and gleamed and you'd have to agree by binding blood contract that Spot or Fluffy will live in a gold enrobed heated pet bed, with maid service or some such nonsense.... but don't get me started [-(


I called a local SOS shelter last year to try to get them to take a doberman that a neighbor of a friend was trying to give away. 

The no-kill shelter actually told me on the phone that they do not take in NEW animals, they only take in animals that have been there before...LOL...W T F ?? I told them that their program must not be very successful...

I met some people at Culver's that volunteer at shelter's and they said those people were the worst of the shelters they had gone to, and that they turned away pretty much anyone that wanted to adopt an animal.
I drive past the place fairly often, I have seen some of the same dogs out there for 5+ years, They look healthy, and they do have people out there walking them all the time...so who knows...strange people for sure though...real azzholes though from what I have heard from multiple people..


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I never had experience dealing with shelters until I was over 20. My hometown "shelter" doesn't "adopt" out animals. Basically if you see one you wanted, they'd get you to take it for free because a lot of the puppies and such ended up in laboratories for testing and such. 

No spay/neuter or contract BS. See a dog you want? Take it home before it gets shipped to the labs or put down.
Also, the no-kill shelters than want a couple hundred dollars for a dog that someone else obviously didn't want...yeah, if I'm spending hundreds of dollars, I'm buying a dog from a good source, not someone elses reject.


----------



## Stacy Fleming-Walker (Oct 9, 2010)

I do work with a couple of local no-kill shelters/rescues. One, I love the way they do adoptions. They ONLY charge enough to cover the vetting they have done....Dogs go for $75....the other the adoption fee is a couple of hundred dollars and they adopt mostly to affluent homes....they consider how nice a house/yard is before considering the people. In one such situation they adopted an adolescent pit bull to a home with 3 shih tzu's and no large dog experience. On the up side, I am getting paid quite a bit now to train this dog and family...

The one that does easy adoptions, is a shelter and boarding kennel run by an amazing couple. The other is all foster home based run by a local clicker trainer, who thinks she knows it all. I'll let you guess which ones I get the most training clients from ;-)

Stacy


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> This is just sick! Are people really that screwed up, to think a slow starvation death, is better than a needle? I just don't get it.


Euthanizing a dog is expensive. Around $200 last time I had to at a vet's, though animal control will do it for $25 if you leave them there the night before. I was told that they offer cheap euthanasia so people don't dump elderly and sick dogs at the shelter. I can see how someone living on the edge financially would have a problem with paying for a vet euthanasia.

While I personally could not shoot a dog, I don't see it as an inhumane way to end a dog's life. Here in urban Canada, few people have access to guns and the ones that do, probably just quietly dispatch their dogs and don't talk about it.

Killing a dog is a much harder act than simply walking away. Sad, and ****ed up and wrong, but doing nothing is easier than making the decision to end a creature's life deliberately. Not right, but human.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

leslie cassian said:


> Euthanizing a dog is expensive. Around $200 last time I had to at a vet's, though animal control will do it for $25 if you leave them there the night before. I was told that they offer cheap euthanasia so people don't dump elderly and sick dogs at the shelter. I can see how someone living on the edge financially would have a problem with paying for a vet euthanasia.
> 
> While I personally could not shoot a dog, I don't see it as an inhumane way to end a dog's life. Here in urban Canada, few people have access to guns and the ones that do, probably just quietly dispatch their dogs and don't talk about it.
> 
> Killing a dog is a much harder act than simply walking away. Sad, and ****ed up and wrong, but doing nothing is easier than making the decision to end a creature's life deliberately. Not right, but human.


I think killing a dog is easier than ignoring the fact that it is starving a short distance away from me. I could see someone turning them loose or dumping them thinking they might make it, but ignoring multiple dogs close by? that shows me major drug use or mental issues like was posted...

these fukking guys make Micheal Vick look merciful...now that is fukked up


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Got to be some mental issues. There's not a lot of detail, but it sounds like she just abandoned the animals. I don't know how anyone in their right mind could live with starving, dying and dead dogs. 

Have to agree with Anna on this...

_I always thought some of the rescues were just a socialy acceptable form of hoarding._


----------



## Kerry Foose (Feb 20, 2010)

leslie cassian said:


> Euthanizing a dog is expensive.



Just FYI, a bottle of euthanasia B solution is less than 20 bucks for 100ml's. Vets are worse than funeral directors , IMO.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Euthenasia can be expensive, yes. Pathetic as it may seem I shopped around when I had an old gal that needed to be put down due to renal failure. The shithole vet right down the street wanted a ungodly fee to put my dog down, extra to dispose of the body and then they had the gall to ask me if I wanted to be present. I said hell yes, who dumps their dog off for the last time and scurries away? I guess some do, and they charge more if you want to take up a room and stay with your dog.

I was beside myself with anger,at this vets practice and made a few more calls. I had to drive 45 mins but was given all the time I wanted to take,with my dog and treated with the compasion I needed. $75 no matter the size of animal and disposal of the body was included. They sent me a nice card a few days later and I keep it with my dogs collar and tags. Terribly I had to put another dog down due to cancer a month later but thankfully I knew where to go.

Yeah some vets will take advantage of a grieving person or one not strong enough to put their own pet down. I found it quite discusting. For the hundreds of dollars they wanted,I could have had a dog cremated and placed in a nice urn, for less than dropping my dog off and leaving after payment of the prior vet.

I'd never judge a person who takes matters into their own hands. Better quick and painless than long a drawn out. Thankfully I have not had to put one of my own dogs down, but I have done so to a couple of cats and a handfull of pet/breeder rats. 

Doing what's right, isn't always doing what feels good in the heart.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I shopped around for my old dog too. She was old and I knew her time was coming and I didn't care who gave her the final needle, just that it was done humanely. All the vets in the area were around the same price - about $150, plus extra for disposal. Some asked if I was a client before quoting me, as if that made a difference. 

In the end, she had a couple of seizures and I ended up taking her to the e-vet because I couldn't watch it anymore. Disposal I took care of myself.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

well now they are charging people for finding dogs on properties that are dead, as in buried dogs.

I have seen cases where they have dug up animals and charged the owners.

I can see a day when they dig up dead hampsters, or rabbits out of some families back yard and charge them.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> Doing what's right, isn't always doing what feels good in the heart.


That's probably one of the truest statements I've ever read. 
Sometimes you have to live with the guilt, for years even when you know you did the "right" thing. I know that occasionally I still think about a few of the animals I have put down, though I really try not to. 

I guess what bothers me the most are the few people that have asked me to put their animals out of their misery for them because they can't afford to have the vet out to do it. I hate the "I don't have the heart to do it, will you?" speech then the guilt trip about how their animal is suffering because that's about the time I know that if I tell them I won't do it, they're going to let the poor bastard suffer until it dies on it's own. I hope that I don't go out that way, so I wouldn't wish it on an animal either.
I just want to tell them that if they had a heart, they wouldn't let it suffer and wouldn't put me into a position to where I will cause it to suffer more because I do not want to do it.



> I have seen cases where they have dug up animals and charged the owners.


That's really scary, do you have any news links or anything? Not saying you're wrong, but I'd like to read them if you do to see how they charged people for animals that were dead and gone already. I mean, how can you charge someone with a crime on just finding a dogs buried body with say a bullet hole in it's head? I read about it being considered humane in an AVMA journal not too long ago.
http://www.avma.org/issues/animal_welfare/euthanasia.pdf

Seems like a lot of money would be wasted testing the animal for it's cause of death and whatnot if you were to start digging up yards.


----------



## Kerry Foose (Feb 20, 2010)

Ashley Campbell said:


> That's probably one of the truest statements I've ever read.
> Sometimes you have to live with the guilt, for years even when you know you did the "right" thing. I know that occasionally I still think about a few of the animals I have put down, though I really try not to.
> 
> I guess what bothers me the most are the few people that have asked me to put their animals out of their misery for them because they can't afford to have the vet out to do it. I hate the "I don't have the heart to do it, will you?" speech then the guilt trip about how their animal is suffering because that's about the time I know that if I tell them I won't do it, they're going to let the poor bastard suffer until it dies on it's own. I hope that I don't go out that way, so I wouldn't wish it on an animal either.
> ...


Something like that happened to us twenty years ago. We had a horse twist a gut and it was on a weekend (naturally) our regular vet was away and we lived in a remote area where the next closest attending vet was hours away that was on call. We eventually got the vet down but by then it was too late and we had to put her down. We tarped her body until the back hoe guy could come and dig. He came the next night and dug it and she was finally buried at like midnight or something like that...well apparently the neighbors wanted to make sure we did everything right and called the state SPCA who showed up two weeks later and wanted to exhume her body to make sure we did not shoot her as the neighbor had claimed and that we buried her in an appropriate spot away from water shed and the right depth etc...
So luckily for us I was an emotional blubbering idiot and they felt bad so they settled for a phone call tot he back hoe guy and a receipt from the vet. 
But the moral of the story is putting any animal down is a nightmare. Emotionally, physical logistics and financially too.....
But in this particular post, I think it is especially cruel to stand by and watch animals starve to death. There is no excuse for that, period. The mare that had to be put down was such a case, she was being starved, we got her a week before this happened - so much for rescue heh? In the end at least she had food, shelter and love for the last week of her miserable life.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I know of two people that it happened to, the buried dogs were used as evidence of failure to provide necessary vet care, the people were charged.
AC came out for unrelated issues in both cases...

I have a friend that AC liked to harass, his neighbors dont like the fact that he kennels dogs outside in the winter.. they came onto his property and stole 2 kennel dogs, because they did not have FOOD in the kennels,(which is not required by law), becuase they thought the dogs looked too skinny. 

They also dug up a fresh burial site, and charged him for failure to provide vet care, his dog was 14 yrs old, long ready to be put down, I knew the dog and it was long overdue...he did it himself, buried it, to have him dug up by AC and charged,
He did beat the charges, the dogs autopsy showed a gunshot, and they tried to use that against him as well, but it did not work...

There are plenty of cases of actual neglect and abuse where they dig up dogs and find cause of death, and use it as evidence...I can agree with it for most cases, but to try to charge someone as my friend was, is pretty crappy.....luckily they did not run a newspaper article about it....

I too am the designated putter downer, for family and friends. I have taken many dogs to the vet, whose time it was, and the owners couldn't do it, somtimes it is even MY idea, cause they just can't see the truth that is right in front of them. It sucks but it is better for the dogs, and I am kinda hardened to it now, whether that is good or bad, I don't know.


----------

